# Vostok Komandirskie Question



## mark111385 (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

a friend recently gave me a 7 year old vostok komandirskie. the dial is the same, (the one witht the tank) but the case is not the same from any i have seen in the WWW. also, the caseback only has very small russian writings, again not the same from the ones in the net. do any of you guys know a vostok komandirskie reference page?


----------



## vassilis (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello!









Try to find your watch either here or here

Good luck!


----------



## mark111385 (May 11, 2006)

no luck, i couldnt see it

maybe i can post the pics sometime

thanks!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum









Juri Levenberg's "Russian Wristwatches" book (ISBN 0-88740-873-7) has a large section dedicated to Vostok although, as it was published in 1995, it's possible a watch with a case style similar to yours may not be shown here either. Still, if you do post a picture of your watch, I'll take a look through my copy and see what I can find out.


----------



## dtoddmiller (Sep 29, 2005)

mark111385 said:


> Hi,
> 
> a friend recently gave me a 7 year old vostok komandirskie. the dial is the same, (the one witht the tank) but the case is not the same from any i have seen in the WWW. also, the caseback only has very small russian writings, again not the same from the ones in the net. do any of you guys know a vostok komandirskie reference page?


Vostok watches come in a myriad of combinations: with the exception of a few special editions, dials, hands, cases, etc. are often mixed and matched at the factory. I sometimes think that the watchmaker just grabs the closest parts at hand and puts the watch together. A similar system exists with Vostok serial numbers, as there appears to be no rhyme or reason to them - sometimes, the serial numbers are not even put on! However, I still love Vostoks!

Welcome to Russian watches and their charms...


----------

